# Deep cleaning after the holidays



## scsgroup (4 mo ago)

Thorough cleaning after the holidays is something you should take into account before going on vacation…

While most of us can't wait to get out of the house and do some traveling this summer, you can bet on this: Germs don't take vacations.
As your employees plan their summer getaways, you should consider giving your office a deep clean in the middle of the year.
We all hope the worst of the pandemic is behind us and offices will be open again soon, but a mid-year deep clean is always a good idea, especially this year.
Thorough cleaning after vacations helps create a healthy and safe work environment and contributes to the appearance and maintenance of the facilities.
Post-holiday deep cleaning can also prolong the life of carpets, hard floors, and other high-traffic surfaces.
If your business is among those that have already returned to the office, you may want to consider reviewing the holiday calendar to plan deep cleaning for a week when many employees are already planning to be out.
If your office has a hybrid schedule, you'll want to schedule deep cleaning on a day when employees are telecommuting.

And for those who work full time, there's always the weekend!
Since office workers have reported feeling more reassured when they see professional cleaners working in the office, consider emailing letting employees know that your professional cleaning company will be doing a deep clean of the office. office while they are away.

*What disinfection services do we need?*








If you haven't already invested in disinfecting services regularly since returning to the office, now would be an excellent time to schedule deep cleaning and disinfecting services.
A thorough post-holiday cleaning includes sanitizing and disinfecting high-touch areas such as doorknobs, light switches, desks, and telephones.
Electrostatic disinfection treatment is essential to achieve healthy and safe workplaces.
Electrostatic sprayers and foggers are effective for disinfecting common areas, personal spaces, corners, and cracks that are difficult to access.
Electrostatic sprayers are vital in fighting the spread of germs that cause COVID-19, the flu, and other respiratory illnesses.
*What other cleaning tasks need to be done this summer?*

Although many routine cleaning tasks need to be done daily, weekly, or monthly, some services need to be done only once or twice a year.
In SCS Group Integrated Services, we recommend taking advantage of the holiday periods in mid-summer and around the holidays to carry out these six-monthly maintenance tasks.
Scheduling deep cleanings for the same time each year also helps busy office managers remember when it's time to schedule those services.
As long as office traffic is light, you should deep clean carpets and hardwood floors.
Clean tile grout, remove stains from carpets, and deep clean hardwoods, engineered woods, laminate, and linoleum to keep your floors shiny and new.
This mid-year cleanup is also a great time to clean the stove, floor drain, and vent hood in the office kitchen.
The professional cleaning services of SCS Group Integrated Services offer a complete menu of deep cleaning, sanitizing, and disinfecting services.
Create a healthy and clean work environment for your employees.


----------

